

Worst Server Naming Scheme Ever - efalcao
http://namingschemes.com/Aztec_gods

======
esrtgadg
Nope. The worst I've seen is someone thinking they were funny by using command
line commands/programs as names. Hilarity did not ensue.

------
jasonrojas
Oh man, I thought greek gods/musicians/composers was a bad setup.

------
protomyth
And I thought I was having trouble with Dakota numbers.

------
efalcao
+1 for Chalchiuhtotoliq - Precious Night Turkey

